# parking of tow cars



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi we have come across people parking there tow cars taking up m/h spots so when you ask them nicely if you can get in they look at you as if you have come off another planet these French Aires are for m/h only . have you come across this we have twice and they were English :x jud


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

St Valerie ??
Ignorant plebs, aires are for motorhomes. Mainly British tow cars, defeats the the whole point of motorhoming. May as well have a caravan :? . Nothing worse than turning up on an aire to find some greedy sod taking up two places :evil:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

????????????????

Am I missing something?

Where is the car in the pic?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Stanner said:


> ????????????????
> Am I missing something?
> Where is the car in the pic?


and I thought it was just me who was baffled!


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Maybe it's the 'after' picture...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

The French aire at Anglet, near Biarritz, even in June, was patrolled by the local Municipal Police.  

A notice at the entrance clearly stated that the 82 spaces, on tarmac, were for "Camping-cars, Autocaravanes, Motorhomes or similar vehicles." 

It was quite refreshing to see the cars that decided to occupy 2 such spaces being given tickets.  One got a ticket for €11; the other got TWO tickets, one for €11, a second for €35!! Expensive surfing in the Atlantic!! :roll:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

My guess is that it was parked between the A class and the MH on the end, and the pic represents the result of the offending car after vremoval from that spot



Chris


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not so sure - the second van from the end (an Autotrail?) has a tow bar so I reckon that the toad was originally parked one side or the other of that. It would be good to see the "before" picture as well as the "after" one.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

peribro said:


> I'm not so sure - the second van from the end (an Autotrail?) has a tow bar so I reckon that the toad was originally parked one side or the other of that. It would be good to see the "before" picture as well as the "after" one.


Jud (OP) has a tag Autotrail which looks as if it is the 2nd van from end, so based my guess on that

As a side note we had a fellow MH'er park his car on most of our pitch at Baltic Wharf at the weekend, asked him if he could move it so we could actually get on the last pitch available, he did move,about a foot closer to his van, after 3 attempts he finally moved it to the other side of his van, but this took him about 15 minutes, not experienced on stellplatz but there are inconsiderate people everywhere

Chris


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

PaulW2 said:


> Maybe it's the 'after' picture...


So is the car now under the m/home then?


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have been on this aire before and I guess the A class is taking up 2 bays because the bays are just wide enough for a mh.

Not a 100% sure but I also think there is a weight limit of 3.5 on the access road 

We tow a car but we would only use a aire when we had the car if it was quiet ie winter months but don’t just blame the guys who tow a car what about awnings and chairs out etc or the mh that pulls up so close you cant open the door lol


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have been towing a car since I started motorhoming but have never found the need to take one onto the Continent where we are nearly always touring rather than staying in any one spot for a long time. So I cannot see the need to take a car unless you are overwintering on one spot. Parking for a motorhome is so much easier over there so why tow? 

If you are towing a car then I think you should be using camp sites even if only over nighting. If you can afford the extra cost of fuel and the extra cost of crossing the channel then a few extra euros for a campsite ain't going to hurt.

peedee


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yup, agree with Peedee. Then again a location where vans are packed tightly enough that you can't have a table & chairs at the side of your unit isn't for me anyway.

In UK, wouldn't dream of putting my towcar onto another pitch, other than possibly for 5 minutes while hooking up if it caused less disruption than maneouvring on the site access roads.

Paul


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

It gets just as bad on the camps by people parking cars on adjacent pitches.
I asked one frenchman to move his merc 3 times as I had a client arriving and I got the usual gallic shrug.
I hooked up the Iveco with a chain and he decided he would co operate after that.
The Dutch never leave their cars on their own pitches if there is an empty one and it got so bad one year I got the campsite to print me some invoice for hire of pitch daily rate paid retrospectively and this was so sucessful that the site owners copied the idea for their campsite.
Latest trick is to plug in 2 electric leads and use more power. One Dutchman with an upgrade to 16 amps complained to the owner that he needed more power because his deep fat fryer kept tripping the box!!!
It seems that Belgium people tell me that Dutch women are develloping square nipples so that they can start them on chips sooner.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Zepp said:


> We tow a car but we would only use a aire when we had the car if it was quiet ie winter months but don't just blame the guys who tow a car what about awnings and chairs out etc or the mh that pulls up so close you cant open the door lol


That's no excuse, these faciilities are for mothorhome only people should abide by the rules. I'd have a manditory fine of 100€ fine across all countires with Aire type facilities.

If you want to tow a car, use a campsite.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I love detective games.. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

I tow. I willdcamp. I use aires. I use campsites. I use common sense! I don't want a caravan. :roll:


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> I tow. I willdcamp. I use aires. I use campsites. I use common sense! I don't want a caravan. :roll:


I agree Gazzer its common sense

I'm sorry if I am on route and I have the car and I want to use a aire whats the problem if I park the car where it is not stopping another motorhome from parking.

I hate the motorhomes who come into the aire late and leave early so they don't have to pay or what's the difference between someone parking a trailer or boat on a aire .

Or someone spending 2 weeks on a aire and running a genny why cant they buy a solar panel lol

By the way we only take the car if we are staying on campsites but you still have to get to the campsite so we may need a one night stop on a aire with the car but I'm not keen on people telling me I should buy a caravan if I what to tow a car.


----------

